# 3 way fridge servicing



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello all,
I am having a problem running my fridge on gas. It works very well on 240v and seems to hold its temperature when on 12v and travelling. The fridge is level as i know they will not work on gas if on anything like a slight slope.
I have checked and it ignites quickly and there is heat coming from the exhaust vent at the back.
The flame is blue with no hint of a yellow colour but i am not sure how "strong" it should be.
I have phoned a couple of dealers up here in north Cumbria and am awaiting servicing prices. One dealer has quoted a one off service price of £90 + parts and basically the point of this long winded post is this

Is this a reasonable price as i have never had anything like this done before and also does anyone out there know of any dealers in cumbria who have been "tried and tested" as it were!!

The fridge is an electrolux rm 275 by the way.

Many thanks

Allan


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The difficult bit of servicing a fridge is very often getting it out and and back in again. This can be a time consuming task and hence chargable at the dealers workshop hourly rate. Once out, it is just a matter of cleaning the flue and burner. Possibly a replacement gas jet or if really bad a complete new burner assembly which will of course be at extra cost.
The electrical side of the service is basically an inspection of the wiring and a functional test on both 230V and 12V
The blue flame you can see does not need to be very strong for a fridge to work well on gas. A bit like a boiler pilot light.

Hope this helps

Trevor


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Trevor, i have just been out and checked it again as it's been running on the gas since lunchtime. The freezer box at the top is now starting to turn cold but the silver "fins" below it in the main compartment are still at normal (air) temperature. I presume the main freezer box will cool first and then the fridge area.

Does anybody know where i can find a user manual for such an old fridge?
The gas knob has only a 0 on it and i have been going on the assumption that turned fully clockwise is off and anti-clockwise is fully on.

Many thanks again

Allan


----------



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

Though the model of my fridge is different they all work based on the same principle. I had for few months my fridge not cooling on gas thouth the flame looked ok. Finally I contacted a Dometic enginner and booked him to my home. He came from Northampton to Borehamwood. What he did was changing the burning chamber withou removing the fridge. Since then works just fine. Paid £80 for labour and parts. Worth it. It seems a simple job but I did not want messing aboit with gas.
regards
gpg1963


----------

